# EMTLife Summer 2013 Contest



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2013)

Greetings EMTLife Members,

In an effort to recognize you for your contributions to the forum, we are conducting a raffle.  Your member number is your “ticket” number. Here’s how it’s going to work:

On September 1, 2013 we will use a number generator to draw 50 random numbers.  We will go through each number, looking at a member’s profile to see if they meet the requirements listed below.  
Example: Number 33 - http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=33

The grand prize winner will receive a Littmann stethoscope.  We will pick a second and third place winner as well, who will win some EMTLife goodies.

Here are the requirements...

You must have logged into your account within the last 30 days at the time of the drawing
You must have at least 10 posts
As always, these posts must be quality posts; not just “I agree”, “I don’t think so”

You cannot be banned at the time of the drawing, either temporarily or permanently
Per our everyday rules, members may have only one account. Creating multiple accounts will lead to all of your accounts being banned
The winner must have a US shipping address
Community Leaders are not eligible for this contest

If for some reason we cannot get in contact with the grand prize winner, we will move on to the second place winner, and so on until we are able to deliver the prize.  The winner will have seven days to respond to our notification email to claim their prize.

Fine print: While we don't anticipating any rule changes during the contest, we do have the right to do so as needed. We will of course be as open as possible about these changes and post them in this thread.

The entire Community Leadership team would like to thank you for helping EMTLife continue to be the largest and most active discussion forum for the EMS industry.

If you have any questions or comments please feel free to post them below.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree.
















Just kidding. I better win something or else... </empty threats>


----------



## m0nster986 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yay! Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## Hunter (Jul 3, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I agree.



Beat me to it...

Good luck all


----------



## Achilles (Jul 3, 2013)

Do we get to pick the color?
Engraved?
Master cardiology scope right?


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Do we get to pick the color?
> Engraved?
> Master cardiology scope right?



It doesn't matter, it's a Littmann Stethoscope.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Do we get to pick the color?
> Engraved?
> Master cardiology scope right?



We haven't finalized the details, but..
Maybe
Maybe
Probably not



kirkyrabbit said:


> It doesn't matter, it's a Littmann Stethoscope.



Exactly.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

*EMTLife Summer 2013 Raffle*



Chimpie said:


> [*]The winner must have a US shipping address


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 3, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


>



Somehow I just knew that photo was going to come up lol


----------



## enjoynz (Jul 3, 2013)

Well that counts me out......Anyone got a large tow rope to pull New Zealand closer to the States for a few months...lol


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 3, 2013)

enjoynz said:


> Well that counts me out......Anyone got a large tow rope to pull New Zealand closer to the States for a few months...lol



(two options) 
You could pay for shipping;
If you know someone here stateside, we can ship there and they can ship it to you. 

We're learning as we go.


----------



## Rialaigh (Jul 3, 2013)

Yipee


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 3, 2013)

Exciting. If I win, I want a hot pink one, so no one will steal it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd steal it!  So I could have a hot pink one no one would want to steal!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2013)

For $20 + shipping, I'll handle international shipping.


----------



## kirky kirk (Jul 3, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> (two options)
> You could pay for shipping;



I'd pay for shipping. If.. :rofl:


----------



## AlphaOmega (Jul 8, 2013)

This is awesome! GL to everyone! Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 2, 2013)

We'll be doing the "drawing" tomorrow, Tuesday, September 3, 2013.  Good luck!


----------



## eonefireemt3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Awesome contest. GL to all.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2013)

A ticket entry for every post? Right?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> A ticket entry for every post? Right?



I agree


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 2, 2013)

Every quality post, so that may disqualify you two


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Every quality post, so that may disqualify you two



I don't think so :rofl:

Glad someone caught on haha


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2013)

chaz90 said:


> Every quality post, so that may disqualify you two



Ah dammit


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 2, 2013)

Unless it is a Littmann 3200 I don't care h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 2, 2013)

Chase said:


> Unless it is a Littmann 3200 I don't care h34r:



Better come with one of those nifty tape holders that go on the steth...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 2, 2013)

Chase said:


> Unless it is a Littmann 3200 I don't care h34r:



Hahaha agreed. I already have a Master Cardiology so if I win I might just have to run my own contest!


----------



## Anjel (Sep 2, 2013)

Robb said:


> Hahaha agreed. I already have a Master Cardiology so if I win I might just have to run my own contest!



Or think if your new medic friend Anjel


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in the process of selecting the winner.  Stay tuned!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> I'm in the process of selecting the winner.  Stay tuned!



Just think of how easy delivery would be cough <.<


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 3, 2013)

*WE HAVE OUR WINNERS!*

So I've taken the last hour to find our winners and one alternate.  I will be sending messages out to the winners and if they respond they'll receive their prize. But, without further adieu, here are the winners:

*GRAND PRIZE:* Member #16398 - kindofafireguy - Last Login: 7:04AM 9/3/13
*SECOND PLACE:* Member #12745 - FLdoc2011 - Last Login: 8:53PM 9/2/13
*THIRD PLACE:* Member #17859 - krtemt - Last Login: 9:01PM 8/26/13
*ALTERNATE:* Member #8667 - the_negro_puppy - Last Login: 9:01PM 9/2/13

*How the winners were picked*

The member numbers were picked using random.org/integers.  I choose 100 random integers from numbers 1 - 21,933, the highest member number at the time of the drawing.  Here are the screen shots from the results:












The time of the original drawing was 9:34 AM and the member must have logged in prior to that, and per the rules in the original post, must have logged in within the last thirty days.  Members must have also created at least 10 posts.  I had many members who qualified with posts but had not logged in those thirty days.

As the numbers generated were posted left to right, I looked up the profiles in that order.

*CONGRATULATIONS* to all those who won. I will be sending out your notifications soon.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 6, 2013)

If this was Little League, we'd ALL get a trophy.

I'll get my own.




* FOR OUTSTANDING CONTRIBUTIONS TO THE FIELD OF MONDAY-MORNING QUARTERBACKING*​


----------

